# Looking to import a skyline into california



## dwils (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi im looking to import a 1993 Nissan Skyline GTS-T into california from Canada and i was wondering what processes i have to go through to get the car here legally also what smog stuff i would need for it? the car is also a rhd does that change anything and is there anyone who has done this before?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

import from canada? First, you won't be able to get it over the border that easily and registered here in the U.S. unless it's like Texas or FL.

Second, to Cali? Yeah, right. Not gonna happen. 

Not worth all the trouble for a GTS-T anyways, really. GTR or nothing for that kind of trouble.


----------



## dwils (Nov 16, 2010)

would it be worth trying to find one already in the states?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

even if you found one already in the States, chances are likely it's not legal for Cali.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

r32's are not legal in the usa until they are 25yrs old... dont you guys know this yet?

the whole motorex scandal, like come on in the skyline world this is very common knowledge... as a result of the scandal r32's and r34's are not legal in the usa only 96-98 r33's if i recall correctly...

and as chimmike said why waste your time and money on a GTS-t... you only have 4 more years to wait for them to be legal anyways...

as for cali legality... you'd need an OBD-II system installed and working correctly, this is no small feat and is very expesnive... anyone who has had this done will tell you to get it done in japan prior to have it coming to canada or the usa because it will cost you alot more once its landed...

i know of a few r32's down in the usa which were brought across from canada not a single one of them were legal, some have been seized and exported/crushed others havent been caught yet...


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well you'd have to wait longer for an r33 or an r34 to be exempt...

almost 3yrs before you can bring in r32's but the r33's and r34's gonna have to wait longer... i think you can get r33's in about 7-8yrs and r34s in 13yrs... unless you can get one already landed which would be the way to go...

in 3 yrs we can finally get r34's in canada and i am excited... im either gonna sell my GTR32 and upgrade or just remortgage my house and buy one... id like to keep my r32 though... turn it into a daily year round driver and save my r34 for nice weather


----------



## danox574 (Dec 26, 2010)

Old thread, I'm aware, but actually, lots of correction is needed. Sorry for the comment and low post count, but I try to make sure those who are searching for a car have accurate information.

No laws have made Skylines illegal for *use* in the USA -- to be exact, they are illegal to import to the USA. Once they are here and registered, if they were illegally imported, they can still be exported or seized. Even if they are only used off road. The only exception is a car originally manufactured for racing and imported permanently for off-road use only, which I believe applied to the N1 track models, which is how the automotiveforums founder imported his super taikyu R34 N1s for track use.

Federally imported cars by Motorex prior to them going under in 2005, that received their bond release paperwork in the USA, are of no interest to the feds, per a conversation I had with the NHTSA on the phone last year. So, anyone who wants a legal Skyline of any vintage simply needs to find a vehicle that was imported legally and has intact paperwork. The NHTSA has grandfathered these cars in. The NHTSA will look up any chassis number that you want to check for federalization paperwork (bond release) and will gladly produce a copy of the paperwork if it exists. However, if the owner doesn't have the bond release letter or can't confirm that the car was imported legally, don't bother calling. Typically the owners know very well because Motorex cars trade at a huge premium since they are the only non-seizables in the USA and we aren't getting any more for quite some time.

No legal vehicles were changed to an illegal status when these changes came, but the R32 and R34 were dropped from the non-compliant but eligible import list in April of 2006. The list is located here:

Vehicle Importation and Certification Requirements

(See the list of 'Nonconforming vehicles eligible for importation' or some such similar link name).



> r32's are not legal in the usa until they are 25yrs old... dont you guys know this yet?


R32s are legal in the USA, but they are legal to import without being DOT and EPA exempt once they are 25 years old.



> the whole motorex scandal, like come on in the skyline world this is very common knowledge... as a result of the scandal r32's and r34's are not legal in the usa only 96-98 r33's if i recall correctly...


96-98 dual Airbag R33s remain on the NHTSA's non-compliant but eligible import list due to the fact that valid crash testing and legalization data is on file. R32s and R34s were once allowed to use the R33 crash test data (when Motorex applied for a substantially similar clause from the feds and got it). The clause was revoked in April of 2006, which is what caused the R32 and R34 to come off the list. None of these made any cars 'illegal' if bond released.

I really prefer to people specifically call out what's legal to import when they are talking about import laws, rather than proclaim a car is illegal period, as it is not.









I know of no crushed cars personally, but i hear rumors all the time. Everyone I know who has had a car taken either had the car seized and then exported or given the option to sell the car outside of North America within a certain number of days. I suppose that it's possible that government seized cars that our government cannot manage to resell outside of North America, they would crush.

Why does the government specify outside of North America, even for a Canada legal car like an R32? Basically, just to be difficult, they feel it's too easy to sneak the car back through the Canadian border.



> as for cali legality... you'd need an OBD-II system installed and working correctly, this is no small feat and is very expesnive... anyone who has had this done will tell you to get it done in japan prior to have it coming to canada or the usa because it will cost you alot more once its landed...


CA legality means that the car must have a CARB sticker, OBD-II is not a CA requirement in any way. It's a federal standard.

OBD-II is a import requirement, federally, for all cars manufactured after 1995. No one has done it, so you'll have no reference from 'anyone who has had this done'. Sadly, converting a car to OBD-II doesn't mean sensors and a specific pinout, it means that the car has to have a US Federally imported OBD-II system in it. Sean Morris, who previously worked at Motorex, has stated that he expects the development of such a system to be in the low to mid six figures, and will take on any investor who would want to do so.


Motorex imported about 100 cars and received federal paperwork while they were in business. It's estimated that 60-70 of these cars remain in the US (some lost to export, being totaled, or seized as an asset of someone with tax problems). They are all in private owners hands, and are tough to find. If you really want one -- there is no other way to do it. Some have CARB stickers, some don't, but if it's federalized, it's a much better idea than any other car out there.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

just to clairify when i said " r32's are not legal until they are 25yrs old " that does not mean they are illegal...

its just a hell of alot easier to tell someone that than to go into the nity grity exact details...

the majority of people who ask havent done there research which is why they are asking... and its easier to say " r32's arent legal for import until they are 25yrs old " the message you are giving off is " r32's are legal for the usa " but they arent legal for importation until they are 25yrs old, unless they are one of only a few motorex cars...

as for the CARB sticker... is it even possible to get one without having an working OBD-II system? would an inspector whos doing emission testing even bother looking at a car without an OBD-II system? 

again saying it needs an OBD-II system is the short simple answer that people are looking for...

in all honesty your posting hasnt done much... if anything you basically said what i have said just in more detail... but the message is the same " r32's are not yet legal for importation "

this entire " issue " is clear as mud, because the gov't wont tell you all the details, the motorex guys wont tell you all the details etc etc etc...


----------



## danox574 (Dec 26, 2010)

When I started researching this years ago, including speaking to Motorex about the importation of a car, I needed valid and accurate information, not simplified information. Generics and high-level gloss overs are not useful to the rare person who is actually working to acquire a car, especially at this time. Yes, it suffices for most of the casual browsers who are just looking for a story, but my purpose is to bring forward very detailed information for those who might consider taking the next step. It really doesn't matter if you think it's useful or not, it's for the readers. They can decide. If they read your posts and they're happy, that's fine, if they wish to scroll down and see the detail, that's fine too.

CARB only requires new vehicles sold in CA to have an OBD-II system (after 1988 I believe), it is not a requirement for certification of existing or modified cars.

I don't find the entire issue clear as mud, nor have I had any issues with the government documents or questions I've asked of them and all ex-motorex employees I've spoken to have been perfectly clear. I am aware of some legal wording that seems to be in conflict with the NHTSA and EPA, but some Kaizo owners are in legal action at this time and I hope their work will resolve some of it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

OBDII wasn't even in existence in 1988.


----------



## danox574 (Dec 26, 2010)

chimmike said:


> OBDII wasn't even in existence in 1988.


Excuse me, that was supposed to be 1998.


----------

